# Florida Ole Miss game



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Are you ready?
Heck yea Dang right!
Hoddy Toddy Gosh Almighty
Who in the heck are we?
Bim Bam Flim Flam
OLE MISS BY DANG!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Not sure what to expect out of my Rebs tonight, the Rebels have a way of getting dizzy this high in the polls. I hope the landsharks go on a FEEDING FRENZY against the inexperienced O line of Florida


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

both defenses look fired up


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Gators up 7-0 The Rebs didnt look too good against the pass


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 3, 2015)

Grier and Robinson looked flawless. Go Gators


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey, luck goes in the win column


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

What a turnover I thought he was taking it to the house


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ole Miss is getting.........well, Ole Miss'd right now. How's it feel?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Gata


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Ole Miss is getting.........well, Ole Miss'd right now. How's it feel?



WOW way to show what little class you got


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

the Gators are fired up for this one. Heck of a play call on that TD


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 3, 2015)

Whole lotta football left to play but it just feels good not to get handled out of the box. Hope that missed point don't come back to haunt us later


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

Gators look like they came to play. Early yet though.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> WOW way to show what little class you got



Lol, come on. I'm actually pulling for your team. Just had to throw a jab in. It was right there. Calm down a little!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Lol, come on. I'm actually pulling for your team. Just had to throw a jab in. It was right there. Calm down a little!



He gets touchy


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

The team that beat the team that UGA just lost to is losing 13-0


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Crazy night if UF hangs on they came to play


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

Throwback said:


> The team that beat the team that UGA just lost to is losing 13-0



= sec is overrated


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Crazy night if UF hangs on they came to play



"If" is the most important word in that sentence.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Crazy night if UF hangs on they came to play



Nice avy. Can't believe ga didn't play better than that


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Gators are running and gunning full steam ahead.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Gata


Spanked 2015


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> = sec is overrated



Way to hang on against another............unranked team.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

my apologizes just a little stressed cause the Rebs usually get a little full of themselves with as much attention they are getting and do something really stupid


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

This ain't looking good for the REbs


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

Pulling for Ole Miss.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Way to hang on against another............unranked team.



Yep. If the bucks don't do something with there QB they won't be going to far in the post season.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

go GATA

spanked 2015


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> = sec is overrated



 ........but I'll play along. This year, I agree. Definately a down year. But for the record, THE Ohio State University & Michigan State, two teams I actually pull for, have looked extremely underwhelming as well and they are by far the best the B10 has to offer. Msu takes OSU out imo. Ok, back on topic!

Go Reb's, let's get focused.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> :
> 
> Go Reb's, let's get focused.



we need them to lose

spanked 2015


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> = sec is overrated



Really..... And an Ohio State fan says overrated... Man, talk about calling a kettle black..


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. If the bucks don't do something with there QB they won't be going to far in the post season.



He's the QB you won the NC with. 
It seems the whole CFB deck has been shuffled.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really..... And an Ohio State fan says overrated... Man, talk about calling a kettle black..



I've never claimed that the big 10 is a power conference and I agree OSU dosent look like the #1 team right now. MSU will beat us if we don't get better at QB. Me and a lot of buckeye fans think JT Barret should be QB


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

td

go GATA

SPANKED 2015


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 3, 2015)

Gators doing work.  Makes our loss look better,  but we need them to lose


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

hope the gators win.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope the gators win.



Me too although it's killing my pick'ems.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> we need them to lose
> 
> spanked 2015



You are 100% right, but I refuse to pull for the Gators and the Tigers of the west unless they are in the NC game. Just can't do it.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow. This is getting ugly


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. This is getting ugly



Not the way I see it


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

This is the same Ole Miss that beat Bama?


----------



## alphachief (Oct 3, 2015)

Gates laying the wood to them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> This is the same Ole Miss that beat Bama?



Minus the 5 turnovers and 2 aubie style TD's. Now you see why we were so


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Are you ready?
> Heck yea Dang right!
> Hoddy Toddy Gosh Almighty
> Who in the heck are we?
> ...



wow. looks like  florida is ready.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

go GATA

spanked 2015


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Gates laying the wood to them...



wow. ole miss clearing a path for bama to get another chance if they win out. ole miss might loose 2, and bama too.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

like the Rebels are thinking that beating Bama will get them by in other games. I hope Coach can make some halftime adjustments in their attitudes. On a brighter note Clemson 14  
ND 0 1st quarter


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> like the Rebels are thinking that beating Bama will get them by in other games. I hope Coach can make some halftime adjustments in their attitudes. On a brighter note Clemson 14
> ND 0 1st quarter



And other scores:
UT 17 Arky 17 at halftime
TAMU 17 Missy State 10
Middle Tenn. 6 Vandy 3
LSU 27 Eastern Mich. 17
UK 7 East. Kent. 6


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

bogus penalty on UF.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> And other scores:
> UT 17 Arky 17 at halftime
> TAMU 17 Missy State 10
> Middle Tenn. 6 Vandy 3
> ...



Please don't post scores... My picks are killing me..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> bogus penalty on UF.



Not near as bad as the refs missing the pass interference and late hit Ole Miss got away with


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Not near as bad as the refs missing the pass interference and late hit Ole Miss got away with



true, true....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2015)

Makes our loss to them look less bad. We haven't lost to a good team..yet (not counting tonight)


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

4th quarter and we're still bringing it!!!!! What a hit!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 3, 2015)

Coach Freeze seems to take 1 game off every year, Arkansas last year Florida this year, no way was this Rebel team ready to play, the Rebs got out played and especially out coached. I hope Hugh Freeze isnt goint to cash his paycheck this week cause he sure didnt earn it


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please don't post scores... My picks are killing me..



should have picked Bama thug. Nice avatar.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> 4th quarter and we're still bringing it!!!!! What a hit!



Don't jinx it Im still nervous


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Don't jinx it Im still nervous



I think we covered the spread in Vegas


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Said it once and I'll say it again,   I miss coach Mac


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2015)

It hurts my pick'rems this week but as a Bama fan i say thank you, Gators!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Gata

Spanked 2015


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Florida has surprised me tonight. Thought for sure the Ole Miss D would destroy the Gators, especially how Florida has looked so far this year. Hard to figure out most of these teams this year. 

Another week of my picks going in the toilet. Good grief!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Said it once and I'll say it again,   I miss coach Mac



You looked like a prophet picking UF.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

38-10 hmmmm, sounds familiar.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> You looked like a prophet picking UF.



I believe


Plus, i knew ole miss can't handle a 3 ranking


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

Ga Southern 45
ULM 24

5 mins left in the 4th


----------



## Throwback (Oct 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> 38-10 hmmmm, sounds familiar.



Watch out you'll hurt their feelings


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2015)

We had some top recruits there tonight. This win will help with that recruiting.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2015)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

kentucky 13, Eastern Ky 20 4th qtr


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> kentucky 13, Eastern Ky 20 4th qtr


Wow


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Arkansas beat the vols 24-20. Daily volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

27-13 eatern ky over KY.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Makes our loss to them look less bad. We haven't lost to a good team..yet (not counting tonight)





YOU LOST TO ARKANSAS!!! 

Tell me more.... 

UGA did loose to Bama... I was having a bad night but man, it just got a lot better!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> YOU LOST TO ARKANSAS!!!
> 
> Tell me more....
> 
> UGA did loose to Bama... I was having a bad night but man, it just got a lot better!!!



are you drankin


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> are you drankin



Nope... Bible Study right now...


----------

